# The MAN cave.



## Netko350Z (Jan 30, 2008)

Just want to share some pics of my MAN cave that I built about a year ago.

Here is a link to all the pics.

http://s391.photobucket.com/albums/oo357/Netko350Z/


Some of my favs...






















































Newest toy!


















Everything will be paid off this month!!!

Then I am going to build another set of main speakers. Same design but bigger full size cabinets with a 12"sub. 500W plat amp and 2 15" PRs in each speaker. The hi/mids are Seas Excell drivers.

Comments?

Look through the build pics...

Enjoy!


----------



## Netko350Z (Jan 30, 2008)

yes I built the screen too...


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

That's a nice comfy looking space. Very nice job on finishing things. Nice choice in beers too... :thumb:

Bryan


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Great looking Man Cave, Congrats on a fantastic job.....:clap:


----------



## Netko350Z (Jan 30, 2008)

Yea the dust after sanding the walls drove me CRAZY! As far as I am concerned the room will never really be done. There is always some tweek that can be done.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice man cave Shawn! What type of screen do you have there?


----------



## Netko350Z (Jan 30, 2008)

Built it myself.

Black Out cloth. There is a member on AVS that is going to color calibrate it.

Projector is Optoma HD80


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

Very nice. I really like you colors and decor you choose.


----------



## scyce (Mar 26, 2008)

Looks great!!! Did you have to use a 'sink pump' for your sink in the basement?


----------



## Netko350Z (Jan 30, 2008)

scyce said:


> Looks great!!! Did you have to use a 'sink pump' for your sink in the basement?


Negative... I was able to tap into a drain front the 1st floor.

See the PVC pipe by the wall?


----------

